# beginner questions! (planted tropical aquarium)



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

ok so im almost ready to get this high tech 55gal planted tropical tank going, but i have a few questions.

Lighting:
Im going to do a diy fixture. should i go with bulbs (lamps), tubes, or LED strips? i know that bulbs and tubes can do full spectrum, but i cant find any full spectrum LED strips.

Water:
my water has atleast an 8.2 ph level. can plants thrive in this? if not, should i invest in a RO/DI filter? i could buy the special water for 75cents a gal, but after 1 fill up and 4 water changes, i pretty much paid for the filter.

Aquatic Life:
will my plants stay safe with a small crab in it?

is there anything else you think i should know or plan for with this tank? id like to avoid learning things the hard way.

thanks!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

brad138 said:


> Aquatic Life:
> will my plants stay safe with a small crab in it?


That depends, what type of crab is it? Better yet, could you post a pic of it?


----------



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

big b said:


> That depends, what type of crab is it? Better yet, could you post a pic of it?


i dont have anything in the tank yet. i was just asking if a crab will be ok. id like a female, but i dont know what type will leave my plants alone if there is such a crab


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Yep there are a few crabs. There is 1 crab that is fully aquatic and is GUARANTEED not to mess with plants and even shrimp. The bad news is it's only .5 to 1 inch long. Micro Crab / Limnopilos naiyanetri - Alpha Pro Breeders Any particular reason you want a female?


----------



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

big b said:


> Yep there are a few crabs. There is 1 crab that is fully aquatic and is GUARANTEED not to mess with plants and even shrimp. The bad news is it's only .5 to 1 inch long. Micro Crab / Limnopilos naiyanetri - Alpha Pro Breeders Any particular reason you want a female?


awesome thanks. i heard that males will try to grab passing fish.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

In a 55 gallon planted tank I don't think you will see them very often, are you ok with this?


----------



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

Yeah I'm ok with that. My main goal with this tank is to get a whole ecosystem going


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

As for the PH, I wouldn't waste the money on the RO/DI water. Also, there are other things you can do to change the PH naturally: certain types of driftwood, as well as Cholla Wood, will naturally lower the PH. I put in a few pieces of Chollo into my tanks, and then had to find a way to raise the PH as it had dropped beyond what my invertebrates liked. I got my Cholla from eBay, as they were the cheapest at the time.


----------



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

I can't fit any more wood into my tank, so do you suggest I buy a filter?


----------



## Donovan Streeter (Aug 24, 2015)

had a nice you tube video for you reference the lighting, but the YT imbedder dont work here :dont_tap_the_glass:


----------



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

Can you post the link?


----------

